# Restoring an Old Bear Skin Rug?



## Reverend (Nov 2, 2004)

I was recently given a old bear skin rug. It is a big cinnamon phase black bear, but time has eaten away part of the hide, the paws, and edges. The mane looks great, as does the head. I know cannot be restored to it's original condition, so was wondering what my options might be with what remains. Any way to highlight the head and mane? Any was to display the claws which have all fallen off?


----------

